# "milk and bread"



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

SarahY said:


> I remember Dave Safe telling me that he used to have over a thousand mice at any one time. And when you remember that he feeds bread and milk to every mouse, every day, that's dedication!


"He feeds bread and milk to every mouse..."
Is that some kind of metaphor ?
I don't think so :roll: 
So why don't ask you guys, maybe I understood bad.
What did you mean Sarah ? Does Dave pour milk in the his mice bottles ?
Is it healthy for mice ? I suppose that it is OK If as good breeder as Dave uses milk ? But please tell me why ? Does it help in mice's development ?
If we can use milk instead of water how fat can that milk be ?
We in Poland have :
0,5 %
1,5 %
3,2 %
These are 3 main types of milk in my country, we can get fatter milk too .

What about bread ?
I feed my mice bread only from time to time, just sometimes as an addition.
Sarah, you wrote, that Dave feeds mice bread every day, bread instead of grain etc. or that's one of the main ingredients of their diet, not the only one ?

Best regards, Tom


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know! He told me once that all of his mice get a bread and milk mash every single day, that's all I know about it. I don't know what else he feeds or what milk he uses!

Sarah xxx


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Sarah !

That's very interesting. Maybe someone knows something else


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

This person definately must know what he is doing a true fancy pro too produce 1000 mice is an accomplishment you need people like him.I would not imagine he would soley give them milk and bread though lol it will be skimmed milk probably he uses.I have noticed you can buy purple top milk here what type of milk is that?I use lactose for My mice as recomended on here either sprinkled on their bait or mixed in water with breadbut not every day.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

he feeds the usual mix of seeds and oats,plus a few cat biscuits plus the bread and milk.


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Milk instead of water ?
Normal, human milk ?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Human milk lol   cows milk semi skimmed or skimmed .But cows milk to the best of My knowledge has no nutritional value to a mouse.It would not surprise me if in the wild mice have suckled off cows and pigs on farms though.My mice love licking the dry lactose off there food especially the mums and babies it builds the baies up.And lactose just like chick crumb that I used to use has the most delicious smell you could eat it but I wouldnt if I was you.


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Human milk :lol: now I see how that sounds :lol: , I meant cows milk which people drink and can buy in every supermarket :mrgreen:


----------

